# Loose lower incisor from injury



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! New to this site - joined in a panic actually. Just had something happen to my 8 yr. old Maltese, Marbles, and I wasn't quite sure what my options were. Marbles was chewing on a porterhouse steak bone on Tuesday (which he's done in the past without incident) and when I looked at his mouth, I noticed he managed to pull his bottom two incisors forward. I've never seen this before!! He seemed in some discomfort. The one tooth that's very much pulled forward, more than the other, was not loose. He's basically been fine all week, readjusting how he grabs his toys and such. Until of course just a few minutes ago. He started playing with one of his soft squeaky toys and really loosened that tooth now. Blood on his toy, he keeps licking his leg (that way the tongue keeps touching the tooth as a way of comforting the area) and so now his leg is pink. He won't let me mess with the tooth a whole lot so it probably hurts a bit. Now what do I do? His regular food is the soft kind. I'm going to pack up all his squeaky toys for now so he can give that tooth a break. I certainly don't have money for a dog dentist and the vet is closed now and tomorrow. Is pulling this tooth out the best thing? It's so tiny. Oh and his teeth are in really good shape as are his gums and gumline. Vet hasn't had to clean his teeth in three years because they're really nice and clean. One person already told me that if the tooth is left alone, it might firm up and get solid again. But what if it doesn't? Or what if he loosens it again? Really need a permanent solution. I feel so bad for the little guy - he's gonna wonder where all his toys went. Oh and that's it for the bones! Only rawhide from now on. Any suggestions from anyone or has this happened to anyone before? Really interested in what everyone has to say. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I wouldn't dare pull a tooth myself. Too many potential problems. And I also wouldn't give rawhide. Bonnie had it once and choked and vomited from it.

Do you have an emergency vet in your area? That's what I would do. Especially if it's bleeding and he seems to be in pain. I notice you're in SI - can you get him to the Animal Medical in Manhattan?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is unlikely that those incisors would tighten up. I would see his vet on Monday about getting the loose teeth pulled since they're bothering him. Your regular vet should be able to do this. Its a pretty straight forward extraction.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Linda! Wow is that Bonnie Marie? What a cutie pie!!! Thanks for your response. The bleeding has stopped for now and he seems to be ok except that he's walking around wondering what happened to all his toys. I've walked him around the nabe w/o incident. Doesn't seem to be ini any discomfort at all. Will take him to the vet this week coming up. I would never attempt to extract that tooth on my own! I'll let the vet do it. I've been giving Marbs small rawhide bones for 5 years now and he's never thrown up or choked over them. I like them because they're softer than an animal bone and it keeps his teeth clean. and I only give him the blond rawhide - nothing tainted brown - like to keep his staining to a minimum. No more animal bones for this guy! I know he loved it - a little treat we like to give him every now and then but no more.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> It is unlikely that those incisors would tighten up. I would see his vet on Monday about getting the loose teeth pulled since they're bothering him. Your regular vet should be able to do this. Its a pretty straight forward extraction.


Hi JMM! I agree - I thought it was weird that his teeth would tighten up again - that was from a vet's assistant that I emailed. Ha! Anyway, I will take him to the vet next week and get this taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

Marbleslite said:


> Hi Linda! Wow is that Bonnie Marie? What a cutie pie!!! Thanks for your response. The bleeding has stopped for now and he seems to be ok except that he's walking around wondering what happened to all his toys. I've walked him around the nabe w/o incident. Doesn't seem to be ini any discomfort at all. Will take him to the vet this week coming up. I would never attempt to extract that tooth on my own! I'll let the vet do it. I've been giving Marbs small rawhide bones for 5 years now and he's never thrown up or choked over them. I like them because they're softer than an animal bone and it keeps his teeth clean. and I only give him the blond rawhide - nothing tainted brown - like to keep his staining to a minimum. No more animal bones for this guy! I know he loved it - a little treat we like to give him every now and then but no more.


Here's Marbles!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marbleslite said:


> Hi Linda! Wow is that Bonnie Marie? What a cutie pie!!! Thanks for your response. The bleeding has stopped for now and he seems to be ok except that he's walking around wondering what happened to all his toys. I've walked him around the nabe w/o incident. Doesn't seem to be ini any discomfort at all. Will take him to the vet this week coming up. I would never attempt to extract that tooth on my own! I'll let the vet do it. I've been giving Marbs small rawhide bones for 5 years now and he's never thrown up or choked over them. I like them because they're softer than an animal bone and it keeps his teeth clean. and I only give him the blond rawhide - nothing tainted brown - like to keep his staining to a minimum. No more animal bones for this guy! I know he loved it - a little treat we like to give him every now and then but no more.


Yes, that's my girl, thanks, Denise! I love your picture of Marbles! Looks like a sweetheart.

I'm glad that he's not in pain anymore. Please keep us posted after his vet visit, and post some more pictures in our Introduce Yourself forum!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are situations where a tooth may tighten up when cleaned well, but that is unlikely to be the case with an incisor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oddly enough I know that teeth can tighten up in people...probably mostly kids. My son had a skiing accident when he was young (though his permanent teeth were in, not baby teeth) where he hit a fence straight on and loosened his two upper front teeth. I almost died coming upon him...so much blood. But the ski patroller happened to be a dentist in normal life and said they might tighten up. We had to rush to a dentist checking for nerve damage, etc. and were watched for a couple of years, but they're fine. Hope Marbles will do okay. I don't give my Matlese any bones like the one you mentioned or even the pig ears. They often chew the rawhide things until it's very stringy and white and it can get caught with part in their mouths and part down their throats. Some of these chewies can also cause blockages.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oddly enough I know that teeth can tighten up in people...probably mostly kids. My son had a skiing accident when he was young (though his permanent teeth were in, not baby teeth) where he hit a fence straight on and loosened his two upper front teeth. I almost died coming upon him...so much blood. But the ski patroller happened to be a dentist in normal life and said they might tighten up. We had to rush to a dentist checking for nerve damage, etc. and were watched for a couple of years, but they're fine. Hope Marbles will do okay. I don't give my Matlese any bones like the one you mentioned or even the pig ears. They often chew the rawhide things until it's very stringy and white and it can get caught with part in their mouths and part down their throats. Some of these chewies can also cause blockages.


I totally agree with you about the bones - have to be vigilant for sure. I've tried many things over the years (and have subsequently ended up throwing out many). Marbs doesn't even like the pig ears. He'll only eat the Dingo small bones but after he takes it apart and eats maybe half of it - he's done with it. Won't go back to it except to toss it around the living room so I just throw it out. I never give him these bones unattended though. Marbs tends to be a bit of a gulper than a chewer but I find with these bones, they encourage him to chew and chew which I like. But at the point where it's too small and I'm afraid he might just gulp it one day, I throw it out. It's been years of trial n error. He's awfully finicky about his treats - I've been relegated to two that he likes (the Talk To Me Treats) and that's it. Good in a way - saves me money lol.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everybody! Well here's the update on Marbles and his wobbly incisors. My husband took him to the vet yesterday and after examining the two teeth, she decided to pull them out. They came out so easily and she said the holes are so small, they'll close up on their own. She doesn't like giving him anesthesia (if she were going to stitch the holes) unless absolutely necessary due to his heart murmur. He was such a trooper - didn't even flinch. She also gave me a small bottle of clindamycin hydrochloride (Clindrops) liquid to give him twice a day (.8 ml) - I'm assuming to guard against infection. They got home and Marbles started running around and went for a nice long walk. When I got home from work, we went for another walk and I played with him for awhile. You'd never know he even got anything done. I'm relieved. Seeing those teeth jutting out like that and to know he was being very careful with them when he did anything really bothered me. He's back to being a normal dog. Yayyy!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad that marbles is doing ok!


----------

